#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Como configurar mdu an5006-20 Fiberhome dslam

## fllaviocorreia

Olá, pessoa a todos que tiverem conteúdo, manual, tutorial, qualquer coisa que possa me ajudar a implantação desse equipamento vlw

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, blz? Eu vi dessas DSLAM para vender mas resolvi ir de Huawei porque não achei placas dá Fiberhome para comprar e expandir. Você já chegou a achar placas de ADSL para ela?

----------


## fllaviocorreia

Sim, na Excel está com um preço bom http://www.excellinformatica.com.py/?inc=view&p=3926

----------


## fhayashi

Opa. Bacana. Vi essas DSLAM com preços melhores que a Huawei

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Olá, pessoa a todos que tiverem conteúdo, manual, tutorial, qualquer coisa que possa me ajudar a implantação desse equipamento vlw


Estou compartilhando esse, espero que sirva: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwc...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## fllaviocorreia

Vlw albinogenivaldo, acredito que pelo que vi vai me ajudar sim, agora vou só esperar chegar pra meter a mão na massa

Baixei tbm a firmware, ele deve vir desatualizado.

Caso alguém precise dá firmware, segue o link:

http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...%205006-20.zip

Se eu conseguir configurar, posto um tutorial aki

----------


## fhpn

Bom dia, desculpe se a pergunta for ignorante mas o vendedor me disse que posso colocar placa Epon/Gepon nesse chassis para atendimento FTTH. Alguém sabe se essa informação procede?

----------


## fhpn

> Vlw albinogenivaldo, acredito que pelo que vi vai me ajudar sim, agora vou só esperar chegar pra meter a mão na massa
> 
> Baixei tbm a firmware, ele deve vir desatualizado.
> 
> Caso alguém precise dá firmware, segue o link:
> 
> http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...%205006-20.zip
> 
> Se eu conseguir configurar, posto um tutorial aki


Boa noite, e aí conseguiu configurar essa Dslam?

----------


## fhayashi

Estou tentando começando a configurar uma e já comecei apanhando.

Nem o IP de gerenciamento consegui colocar na GE1, rsrsrsrs

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, primeiro passo dado. VLAN de gerenciamento com IP respondendo. Amanhã tento ativar o ANM2000.

Eita aparelhinho chato de mexer. A Huawei vc faz em 15 min. hahahahaha

----------


## avatar52

Aqui não uso DSLAM da FiberHome, mas uso a OLT. O ANM2000 é moleza, rsrsrs.

----------


## fhayashi

Artur. O maior problema que vi é com as diferentes versões. O SO é totalmente diferente do manual que consegui.

----------


## avatar52

A versão do Windows não muda em nada. Quais dificuldades encontrou aí?

----------


## fhayashi

Versão do OS da dslam. Vc faz exato como o manual diz é a sintaxe é totalmente diferente

----------


## fhpn

> Bom, primeiro passo dado. VLAN de gerenciamento com IP respondendo. Amanhã tento ativar o ANM2000.
> 
> Eita aparelhinho chato de mexer. A Huawei vc faz em 15 min. hahahahaha


Boa noite. Cara tô me matando e não consigo configurar o IP dessa joça. O comando debugip não funciona, acho que só serve para OLT. Você pode me dar o caminho das pedras? Se te ajudar já instalei o ANM2000 seguindo a sequência de vídeos do link abaixo, o cara dá tudo mastigado. Tá tudo rodando redondinho só falta o maldito IP pra falar com o ANM.

----------


## fhayashi

Esse não funciona. Usa a VLAN 4088 que já está na ge1, não achei como associar uma nova pra ela. 

Cd VLAN
Add manage ....

----------


## fhpn

Hummm, maravilha amanhã vou testar e posto o resultado. Desde já agradeço a dica!

----------


## fhayashi

@*fhpn*, teve sucesso aí?

Aqui, já consegui o anm2000 conectar na dslam

Agora estudando como configurar os pvcs com as VLANs adequadas

----------


## fhpn

> @*fhpn*, teve sucesso aí?
> 
> Aqui, já consegui o anm2000 conectar na dslam
> 
> Agora estudando como configurar os pvcs com as VLANs adequadas


Boa noite, que nada cara, tô quase ficando louco. Vc conseguiu instalar o ANM2000? Eu instalei e está tudo certo. Só falta a conexão dele com a Dslam. Será que ninguém usa esse equipamento, não encontrei nada na internet sobre ele.

----------


## fhayashi

Consegui instalar e conectar na dslam.

Problema desse dslam é que parece que cada unidade te. Um firmware completamente diferente um do outro

----------


## fhpn

> Consegui instalar e conectar na dslam.
> 
> Problema desse dslam é que parece que cada unidade te. Um firmware completamente diferente um do outro


Então deu certo? Caso positivo quanto vc me cobraria para fazer esse serviço remotamente?

----------


## fhayashi

Deixa eu por ela para funcionar que falamos, rsrsrs

Até lá ainda não fiz uma conexão ADSL na Fiberhome kkkkkkkk

----------


## fhpn

> Deixa eu por ela para funcionar que falamos, rsrsrs
> 
> Até lá ainda não fiz uma conexão ADSL na Fiberhome kkkkkkkk


Não sei se estou abusando, mas vc poderia me mandar o procedimento de conexão da Dslam com o ANM? Não consegui realizar via vlan como vc disse.

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, 

fui no cd vlan
add manage e fui dando tab.

Só isso

----------


## fhpn

> Opa, 
> 
> fui no cd vlan
> add manage e fui dando tab.
> 
> Só isso


Boa noite amigo, já teve algum sucesso?

Enviado via Lenovo A6020l36 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Peguei mais uma an5006-20. Claro que veio com SO totalmente diferente hahahahah.

Mas depois de fazer a primeira essa foi bem mais simples de fazer funcionar.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...76d3196da1.jpg

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marceldabatera

> Peguei mais uma an5006-20. Claro que veio com SO totalmente diferente hahahahah.
> 
> Mas depois de fazer a primeira essa foi bem mais simples de fazer funcionar.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...76d3196da1.jpg
> 
> Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App


Ola, eu estou pensando em comprar uma dessas mas pelo que vi ela já vem com uma placa adsl. Queria comprar mais 2 placas adsl2+ queria saber se realmente é boa e se da para configurar? Meu grande amigo yashi depedemos de vc que já que vc está com ela nas mãos.  :Stupid:

----------


## fhayashi

Hahahahah

Cara, configurar é um porre. Eu só peguei duas mas cada uma estava com uma firmware completamente diferente da outra. A primeira paguei um chinês para configurar. O manual não serviu para nada mas acompanhei o trabalho dele.

Essa segunda, fui no tato, procurando onde colocar cada configuração. 

Acho as Huawei mais fáceis de configurar. Faz uma vez. Colo no notepad e na próxima copying/paste

Mas as duas funcionaram bem depois de configuradas..

Quanto as placas, só adicionar. Já vem com uma de 32 ADSL e cabem 4 no total

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vohr56

Com a ajuda do amigo fhayashi consegui configurar um AN5006-20. Este modelo que peguei tinha uma porta EPON e, como esperado, a sintaxe dos comandos era diferente do manual. Então foi na raça mesmo.

Mas mesmo depois de configurado e modem ADSL registrado com o DSLAM o modem não autenticava PPPoE. Foi aí que o user fhayashi me disse que *tem que usar a GE2 como porta de uplink*, e não a GE1. Virei o cabo de rede para a GE2 e voilá, PPPoE funcionando.

Abaixo o comando para adicionar o IP de gerência, via cabo serial na porta console, usando a vlan 4088 para gerência:



```
cd vlan
add manage vlan gerencia tag svlan tpid 33024 cos 7 vid 4088 cvlan tpid 33024 cos 7 vid 4088 ip 10.2.144.46 mask 255.255.255.252 gateway 10.2.144.45
```

 
Depois, ainda no diretório vlan, executar:



```
set manage vlan gerencia id 1
```

 
Depois criei a VLAN 1000 de tráfego para uplink e no perfil de VLAN do PVC coloquei a vlan 1000 em modo TAG na CVLAN (pode-se usar outro ID sem problema), tudo via ANM já. Não usei QinQ como o manual explica.

Os respectivos códigos para a vlan 1000 são:



```
add uplink vlan trafego start 1000 end 1000 tag type non-voip 
add downlink vlan trafego start 1000 end 1000 tag
```

 
É isso. Não tem muito segredo não, somente a questão da GE2 mesmo que me fez ficar 1 semana tentando configurar o bendito.

----------

